# Speranza:"Subito le mascherine all'aperto".



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


E' un messaggio gravissimo perchè implica tante altre misure/chiusure.
Se ancora esiste la logica.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".



Questo, il Drago, Cacarella. Probabilmente i più grandi mostri che si siano mai visti nella storia di questa nazione.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Novembre 2021)

Mi stupisco solo di una cosa, ma come fanno le persone ad accettare tutto questo senza il ben che minimo sussulto


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questo, il Drago, Cacarella. Probabilmente i più grandi mostri che si siano mai visti nella storia di questa nazione.


E tutti al posto sbagliato contemporaneamente.
Horror team.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Mi stupisco solo di una cosa, ma come fanno le persone ad accettare tutto questo senza il ben che minimo sussulto


La paura attanaglia menti e gambe.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Mi stupisco solo di una cosa, ma come fanno le persone ad accettare tutto questo senza il ben che minimo sussulto


Magari accettassero e basta, certa gente le invoca proprio ste cose e le chiede a gran voce


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Mi stupisco solo di una cosa, ma come fanno le persone ad accettare tutto questo senza il ben che minimo sussulto


É più comodo obbedire senza battere ciglio, pensare e farsi una propria idea costa fatica


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


Ragazzi, ragioniamo un attimo : ci rendiamo conto cosa voglia dire indossare la mascherina anche all'aperto?
Secondo me è un messaggio nemmeno tanto subliminale di prossime chiusure per ciò che si fa al chiuso o implica assembramenti.
Se ancora esiste una logica...

Dobbiamo prepararci al peggio. Sta tornando.
I vaccini hanno toppato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


Ormai la prassi é sempre quella, bisogna salvare il Natale - > mascherina all'aperto - > voci di locchedaun - > locchedaun - > colpa dei no vax se il "vairus" buca i vaccini


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Mi stupisco solo di una cosa, ma come fanno le persone ad accettare tutto questo senza il ben che minimo sussulto


Tanti sono contenti di questa situazione.

Ma il popolo italiano (storicamente) va dove tira il vento. Siamo passati da fascisti a comunisti a democristiani, cattocomunisti, berlusconiani, piddini, leghisti e 5stalle in un batter d'occhio.

Se domani i no vax assaltassero il Parlamento, il 90% degli italiani diventerebbe automaticamente no vax. Anche quelli che prima erano pro 100 dosi, stile fattoni alla stazione Termini.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ragioniamo un attimo : ci rendiamo conto cosa voglia dire indossare la mascherina anche all'aperto?
> Secondo me è un messaggio nemmeno tanto subliminale di prossime chiusure per ciò che si fa al chiuso o implica assembramenti.
> Se ancora esiste una logica...
> 
> ...


I vaccini hanno fallito, chi dice il contrario é direttamente interessato affinché si continui cosi


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> I vaccini hanno fallito, chi dice il contrario é direttamente interessato affinché si continui cosi


Figurati, c'è gente che se ne farebbe uno al giorno.
Tampone, vaccino, giornale e poi cornetto e caffè.
Il primo mattino dell'italiano medio.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


E scarica l'onere sui sindaci. Buahahahah!


----------



## Prealpi (28 Novembre 2021)

Per senso civico da quando sono scaduti i sei mesi dal primo tampone positivo ogni due giorni a spesa mia effettuo un tampone, perché mi dicono che chissà per quale teoria un vaccino dia più protezione della guarigione della malattia stessa, poi scopro che questi vaccini che tanto sono decantati, e che uno stato despota cerchi di portarmi a fare senza nemmeno prendersi la responsabilità civili e penali, non proteggono dal covid, è più facile riammalarsi di uno che è guarito, e praticamente servono solo ad uno s opo che solo a pensarci, prendo moglie e figlia e vado via per sempre da questo paese vuoto, dove l'unica idea reale per molti è fare lo spritz la sera..


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ragioniamo un attimo : ci rendiamo conto cosa voglia dire indossare la mascherina anche all'aperto?
> Secondo me è un messaggio nemmeno tanto subliminale di prossime chiusure per ciò che si fa al chiuso o implica assembramenti.
> Se ancora esiste una logica...
> 
> ...


La copertura è troppo breve per essere risolutiva, per quelli autorizzati da UE. Ma le istituzioni hanno investito troppo capitale politico (e non solo...) sul dogma "vaccino unica soluzione" per ammettere il fallimento. Quindi avanti con le dosi successive sperando che funzionino. E se non funzionano ci teniamo un popolo impaurito e pronto a recepire ogni decisione senza battere ciglio in nome della salute. Basti guardare a cosa ha chiesto Monti ieri sera su La7. È emblematico, praticamente una confessione.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Non ho mai messo e mai metterò la mascherina all'aperto. E' roba da handicappati.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un messaggio gravissimo perchè implica tante altre misure/chiusure.
> Se ancora esiste la logica.


È solo il prologo di altri lochdaunz e restrizioni.
La prima boiata è sempre la mascherina all’aperto. Ovviamente non la metterò mai e poi mai


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É più comodo obbedire senza battere ciglio, pensare e farsi una propria idea costa fatica


Mi sono reso conto che questo anno di pandemia hanno intorpidito parecchie menti…


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non ho mai messo e mai metterò la mascherina all'aperto. E' roba da handicappati.


HaahahahahahahhahahahhhhHhaahahah.
Ma come admin? Neghi le tesi della scihienzahhhh? 
L’uso della mascherina ormai è ridicola per svariati motivi


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sono reso conto che questo anno di pandemia hanno intorpidito parecchie menti…


Io invece vedo, ma me l'aspettavo fin da subito, la cattiveria, l'ego, la rabbia, l'invidia e il senso di rivalsa nella gente, dicevano che ne saremo usciti più forti, ma in realtà siamo solo un po' più cattivi e invecchiati (cit) e molto molto più divisi di prima.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ragioniamo un attimo : ci rendiamo conto cosa voglia dire indossare la mascherina anche all'aperto?
> Secondo me è un messaggio nemmeno tanto subliminale di prossime chiusure per ciò che si fa al chiuso o implica assembramenti.
> Se ancora esiste una logica...
> 
> ...


Tra le tante misure le mascherine all’aperto mi lasciano davvero perplesso..


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Novembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Per senso civico da quando sono scaduti i sei mesi dal primo tampone positivo ogni due giorni a spesa mia effettuo un tampone, perché mi dicono che chissà per quale teoria un vaccino dia più protezione della guarigione della malattia stessa, poi scopro che questi vaccini che tanto sono decantati, e che uno stato despota cerchi di portarmi a fare senza nemmeno prendersi la responsabilità civili e penali, non proteggono dal covid, è più facile riammalarsi di uno che è guarito, e praticamente servono solo ad uno s opo che solo a pensarci, prendo moglie e figlia e vado via per sempre da questo paese vuoto, dove l'unica idea reale per molti è fare lo spritz la sera..


Canarie, Tenerife (alcuni amici e conoscenti sono già li , e scemo io a non averli ascoltati subito) oppure in Africa, anche ieri sera un utente che vive li continua a sottolineare che li la pagliacciata non attacca.


----------



## davidsdave80 (28 Novembre 2021)

In spagna qualche settimana fa sembrava di essere nel 2019


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io invece vedo, ma me l'aspettavo fin da subito, la cattiveria, l'ego, la rabbia, l'invidia e il senso di rivalsa nella gente, dicevano che ne saremo usciti più forti, ma in realtà siamo solo un po' più cattivi e invecchiati (cit) e molto molto più divisi di prima.


Senza dubbio
È venuto fuori solo il marcio della società. E si sta vedendo bene


----------



## raducioiu (28 Novembre 2021)

Nell'altro topic c'era ancora chi diceva, convintamente, che non ci sarà alcun lockdown per i vaccinati... che amaro risveglio avranno molti prossimamente.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


Io la mascherina all'aperto non me la metto nemmeno se mi pagano. Ma guarda te sti pezzi di m.


----------



## Kaw (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ragioniamo un attimo : ci rendiamo conto cosa voglia dire indossare la mascherina anche all'aperto?
> Secondo me è un messaggio nemmeno tanto subliminale di prossime chiusure per ciò che si fa al chiuso o implica assembramenti.
> Se ancora esiste una logica...
> 
> ...


Per forza, la mascherina all'aperto non serve assolutamente a niente, poi siamo in inverno, la maggior parte delle persone esce con la sciarpa, anzi la mascherina paradossalmente mi aiuta a non alzare troppo la sciarpa, è persino comoda in questo periodo dell'anno.
E' un provvedimento che a livello sanitario ed epidemiologico non sposta niente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Nell'altro topic c'era ancora chi diceva, convintamente, che non ci sarà alcun lockdown per i vaccinati... che amaro risveglio avranno molti prossimamente.



Pensa che bella botta riceveranno 
Così come per le mascherine all'aperto : "io mi sono vaccinato anche per levarmi di dosso questo inutile pezzo di stoffa". E ora saranno obbligati,pena multa,ad indossarle nuovamente.

Ma la parte più bella arriverà quando chiuderanno in casa anche loro,i prescelti,gli altruisti,il popolo di serie A,ovvero quelli che per "difendere i più deboli dai vairus",si sono immolati con 2-3 dosi nell'arco di 7-8 mesi.
In fondo l'avevano fatto anche perchè non volevano più finire chiusi in casa.
Anzi, azzarderei dire che l'hanno fatto proprio per questo motivo,altro che per altruismo 
E ora ? Probabilmente chiusi in casa anche loro !
presi per il C per le mascherine,presi per il C per il lockdown,presi per il C per le chiusure dei negozi.

Chissà,magari questa batosta servirà per fargli aprire gli occhi,oppure basterà raccontargli nuovamente la favoletta del "dobbiamo vaccinarci con il vaccino aggiornato per poter tornare liberi",e poi tutti nuovamente in fila negli hub vaccinali


----------



## princeps (28 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Magari accettassero e basta, certa gente le invoca proprio ste cose e le chiede a gran voce


esatto, leggo gente che quasi esulta sotto i post delle restrizioni compiaciuti di ogni intervento coercitivo, chi le condivide soddisfatto sui social...boh


----------



## raducioiu (28 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> esatto, leggo gente che quasi esulta sotto i post delle restrizioni compiaciuti di ogni intervento coercitivo, chi le condivide soddisfatto sui social...boh


Alcuni poi leggo che sostengono che sono i "no vax" (termine in cui includono chiunque non si sia vaccinato o semplicemente esprima dubbi) a essere contenti della situazione e dei lockdown. Secondo loro una persona che ormai è privata di molti diritti, che soffre psicologicamente perchè deve pagare per lavorare, stressarsi per fare i tamponi (anche per farli quadrare con orari di lavoro) e umiliarsi perchè viene vista come un subumano (grazie anche a ministri e presidente del consiglio che hanno detto che devono soffrire, anche fisicamente, e che non fanno parte della società) sarebbe contenta che la situazione peggiori sapendo già che sarà sempre più usata come capro espiatorio.


----------



## raducioiu (28 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che bella botta riceveranno
> Così come per le mascherine all'aperto : "io mi sono vaccinato anche per levarmi di dosso questo inutile pezzo di stoffa". E ora saranno obbligati,pena multa,ad indossarle nuovamente.
> 
> Ma la parte più bella arriverà quando chiuderanno in casa anche loro,i prescelti,gli altruisti,il popolo di serie A,ovvero quelli che per "difendere i più deboli dai vairus",si sono immolati con 2-3 dosi nell'arco di 7-8 mesi.
> ...



Se non si svegliano in fretta penso che verranno sempre più sobillati dallo Stato a credere che il problema siano i non vaccinati. Non so se arriveranno all'obbligo e non mi stupirei valutassero misure più gravi stile terzo reich. Alla fine, quando quelli che chiamano "no vax" saranno stati in qualche modo ghettizzati (fisicamente), internati o eliminati, e non ci sarà più il finto nemico da usare allora forse apriranno gli occhi.


----------



## galianivatene (28 Novembre 2021)

Intanto dal Sudafrica i primissimi dati parlano di una variante molto contagiosa, ma -incrociando le dita- molto meno virulenta. 

Anche guardando a quanto succede in Giappone, chi dice che ogni nuova variante sia necessariamente un male? Non potrebbe essere una variante benigna a spegnere la pandemia, come anche successo in passato?

Ovviamente c’è chi sembra tifare contro questa evenienza.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".



Molto bene.

E poi tanto sarà un Natale come gli altri. Cos'è che veramente non si può fare? Io vedo tanta normalità in giro.

'Sti complottisti stanno tirando fuori varianti su varianti, è sempre successo ma si sono svegliati solo adesso, oh, roba inconcepibile. Ci stanno portando allo sfacelo, ci stanno mettendo gli uni contro gli altri.

Ma dove accidente le vedono queste robe? Chissà chi c'è sotto, le solite manovre terroristiche per destabilizzare il paese, ci stanno godendo ad alimentare questa normalissima pandemia che era stata pure predetta da gente in gamba. Tanto casino per un pipistr ... ehm, una punturina.


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Io però una cosa non capisco. Vero che la situazione è fuori controllo e questi non sanno più cosa inventarsi, ma cosa dovrebbe fare la gente? facciamo la rivoluzione,li cacciamo e poi?non è che sta mrd cesserà di esistere il giorno dopo


----------



## Andris (28 Novembre 2021)

servono scienziati indipendenti che certifichino quello che sta avvenendo, altrimenti si potrebbe legittimamente pensare che sia solo per fare le terze dosi in un clima di mutato scetticismo e dopo Natale svanirà questa paventata ecatombe
chi collabora con la politica ha perso ogni credibilità


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

E dove sta il problema? 
Basta non metterla la mascherina all'aperto e fregarsene


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Intanto dal Sudafrica i primissimi dati parlano di una variante molto contagiosa, ma -incrociando le dita- molto meno virulenta.
> 
> Anche guardando a quanto succede in Giappone, chi dice che ogni nuova variante sia necessariamente un male? Non potrebbe essere una variante benigna a spegnere la pandemia, come anche successo in passato?
> 
> Ovviamente c’è chi sembra tifare contro questa evenienza.



Cosi dicono.

Ma tranquillo che se non funziona questa variante, la settimana prossima Zucchemberg, Besos, Csigimping, Draghi, macron e la famiglia rotsciaild ed i sionisti, con gli AD di faiser e moderna a dirigere i lavori, si ritroveranno per buttarne fuori una che ci chiuderà in casa e butteranno la chiave per l'eternità!


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


completamente inutile. mai messa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> I vaccini hanno fallito, chi dice il contrario é direttamente interessato affinché si continui cosi


falso! non so da cosa lo deduci, ma è proprio il contrario, per ora.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi dicono.
> 
> Ma tranquillo che se non funziona questa variante, la settimana prossima Zucchemberg, Besos, Csigimping, Draghi, macron e la famiglia rotsciaild ed i sionisti, con gli AD di faiser e moderna a dirigere i lavori, si ritroveranno per buttarne fuori una che ci chiuderà in casa e butteranno la chiave per l'eternità!



Ma infatti.

Tu te li metti nel taschino a questi qui, figurati se ti dicono cosa fare.

Ora sì che mi sento tranquillo, so che c'è gente che veglia su di me e certifica l'assoluta trasparenza della situazione.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti.
> 
> Tu te li metti nel taschino a questi qui, figurati se ti dicono cosa fare.
> 
> Ora sì che mi sento tranquillo, so che che c'è gente che veglia su di me e certifica l'assoluta trasparenza della situazione.



Gombloddish!

Potrei essere pagato dalle élite, il forum stesso potrebbe essere un complotto contro di te.

Hai mai visto quel film, Truman Show?

Ocio

Scherzo Gabri, però zio pera, ci prendono per il culo perfino sui forum avversari!

Ci chiamano complottisti di estrema destra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Intanto dal Sudafrica i primissimi dati parlano di una variante molto contagiosa, ma -incrociando le dita- molto meno virulenta.
> 
> Anche guardando a quanto succede in Giappone, chi dice che ogni nuova variante sia necessariamente un male? Non potrebbe essere una variante benigna a spegnere la pandemia, come anche successo in passato?
> 
> Ovviamente c’è chi sembra tifare contro questa evenienza.


bene per fortuna che lo dici tu perchè in questo clima di terrore dove tutti godono a dire che si va sempre peggio io questa cosa non la avevo ancora sentita.

già ora i morti sono veramente pochi e solo molto vecchi, ripeto ad ora.

se fosse così sarebbe anche il caso di smetterla di contare gli infetti giornalieri che è un dato che non ha senso e serve solo per manipolare le masse.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Intanto dal Sudafrica i primissimi dati parlano di una variante molto contagiosa, ma -incrociando le dita- molto meno virulenta.
> 
> Anche guardando a quanto succede in Giappone, chi dice che ogni nuova variante sia necessariamente un male? Non potrebbe essere una variante benigna a spegnere la pandemia, come anche successo in passato?
> 
> Ovviamente c’è chi sembra tifare contro questa evenienza.


In teoria, il virus è destinato a diventare meno aggressivo per natura. Poi già questo non era certo l’ebola. Il problema è che non ammetteranno mai che è meno aggressivo..


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gombloddish!



Vero. Che idioti.

Guarda, prendo i post della normalità e vado subito al supermercato senza mascherina. Sono sicuro che mi fanno entrare quando glieli mostrerò, altro che green-pass.

Vediamo se i complottisti la capiscono che va tutto bene.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi dicono.
> 
> Ma tranquillo che se non funziona questa variante, la settimana prossima Zucchemberg, Besos, Csigimping, Draghi, macron e la famiglia rotsciaild ed i sionisti, con gli AD di faiser e moderna a dirigere i lavori, si ritroveranno per buttarne fuori una che ci chiuderà in casa e butteranno la chiave per l'eternità!


Ma non era mica supermega aggressiva-moriremotutti-buca vaccini?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bene per fortuna che lo dici tu perchè in questo clima di terrore dove tutti godono a dire che si va sempre peggio io questa cosa non la avevo ancora sentita.
> 
> già ora i morti sono veramente pochi e solo molto vecchi, ripeto ad ora.
> 
> *se fosse così sarebbe anche il caso di smetterla di contare gli infetti giornalieri che è un dato che non ha senso e serve solo per manipolare le masse.*


A volte sono davvero d’accordo con te. Sei uno dei pochi che certe meccaniche le ha capite…
A certi proprio certo cose non entrano nel cervello eh


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non era mica supermega aggressiva-moriremotutti-buca vaccini?



Mi sa che avevamo azzeccato sul terrorismo


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non ho mai messo e mai metterò la mascherina all'aperto. E' roba da handicappati.


C'è gente che la tiene anche in macchina da sola ahahahhaahha


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero. Che idioti.
> 
> Guarda, prendo i post della normalità e vado subito al supermercato senza mascherina. Sono sicuro che mi fanno entrare quando glieli mostrerò, altro che green-pass.
> 
> Vediamo se i complottisti la capiscono che va tutto bene.



Sai qual è il vero problema? È proprio che nei supermercati, nei negozi, nei bar, nei pub etc. Ci sono i titolari ed i dipendenti a dirti di mettere la mascherina, se loro non vigilassero nessuno o quasi la metterebbe. E chiariamo che io sono più che favorevole ad abolire le mascherine ed ogni forma di restrizione. Io sono per il "chi vive, vive. Chi muore, muore." e amen. Bisogna dar voce alla selezione naturale, poche palle. Queste sono parole che dico dall'uscita del Covid, non da oggi o da ieri. 

All'aria aperta invece chi controlla? Nessuno o quasi, infatti siamo in giro tutti senza mascherine, tranne le mamme davanti le scuole. Parlo ovviamente dove vivo io. 

Inoltre aggiungo che il greenpass non me lo controlla nessuno da mesi.


----------



## sunburn (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi dicono.
> 
> Ma tranquillo che se non funziona questa variante, la settimana prossima Zucchemberg, Besos, Csigimping, Draghi, macron e la famiglia rotsciaild ed i sionisti, con gli AD di faiser e moderna a dirigere i lavori, si ritroveranno per buttarne fuori una che ci chiuderà in casa e butteranno la chiave per l'eternità!





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi dicono.
> 
> Ma tranquillo che se non funziona questa variante, la settimana prossima Zucchemberg, Besos, Csigimping, Draghi, macron e la famiglia rotsciaild ed i sionisti, con gli AD di faiser e moderna a dirigere i lavori, si ritroveranno per buttarne fuori una che ci chiuderà in casa e butteranno la chiave per l'eternità!


Comunque quando i complotti li orchestrava Soros queste cose non succedevano: una variante sterminatrice difettosa sarebbe stata inconcepibile.

Questi giovani d’oggi…


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Comunque quando i complotti li orchestrava Soros queste cose non succedevano: una variante sterminatrice difettosa sarebbe stata inconcepibile.
> 
> Questi giovani d’oggi…



Solo inesperienza.

Come se nel 2021, se volessero immettere sul mercato dei virus privi di fallacia, non potessero farlo.

Suvvia.


----------



## galianivatene (28 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> C'è gente che la tiene anche in macchina da sola ahahahhaahha


o chi ci andava a correre, da solo, in campagna… (questo almeno era un anno fa, purtroppo non torno in Italia da 13 mesi)


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sa che avevamo azzeccato sul terrorismo


Avevamo? 
Questo riconduce al solito discorso amico mio


----------



## Devil man (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi sa che avevamo azzeccato sul terrorismo


Io non mi sono fatto manco una dose e non sono stato ancora benedetto col covid in due anni... Ma sto covid dov'è??


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Avevamo?
> Questo riconduce al solito discorso amico mio



Avevamo, anche tu mi pare no?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> C'è gente che la tiene anche in macchina da sola ahahahhaahha


Ahahahahah e quelli in ufficio che se la mettono appena ti avvicini? Ahahaahha
Ripeto molti ci hanno rimesso il cervello ormai


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questo, il Drago, Cacarella. Probabilmente i più grandi mostri che si siano mai visti nella storia di questa nazione.


Suvvia, Drago e Cacarella sono incorruttibili, uomini tutti d'un pezzo! Certamente se venisse "suggerito" qualcosa dai piani alti dell'UE, si opporrebbero esclamando "noi siamo i presidenti dell'Itaglia e facciamo come ci pare a noi!!!"


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sai qual è il vero problema? È proprio che nei supermercati, nei negozi, nei bar, nei pub etc. Ci sono i titolari ed i dipendenti a dirti di mettere la mascherina, se loro non vigilassero nessuno o quasi la metterebbe. E chiariamo che io sono più che favorevole ad abolire le mascherine ed ogni forma di restrizione. Io sono per il "chi vive, vive. Chi muore, muore." e amen. Bisogna dar voce alla selezione naturale, poche palle. Queste sono parole che dico dall'uscita del Covid, non da oggi o da ieri.
> 
> All'aria aperta invece chi controlla? Nessuno o quasi, infatti siamo in giro tutti senza mascherine, tranne le mamme davanti le scuole. Parlo ovviamente dove vivo io.
> 
> Inoltre aggiungo che il greenpass non me lo controlla nessuno da mesi.



Ovviamente sì dà la colpa alla gente, ma figurati. Alla fine è colpa nostra.

Io vivo in universo parallelo, amico, ti ringrazio della considerazione ma è inutile che parli con me. Sono convinto di essere ormai pazzo e allucinato, anzi se venite da me e mi ricoverate per salvarmi ve ne sono grato.

A me lo controllano non solo in qualunque fogna cerchi di entrare, ma adesso vengono pure il pomeriggio, sul lavoro, a fare il giro di ispezione dopo l'ingresso della mattina.

Beati voi, non sai come vi invidio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io non mi sono fatto manco una dose e non sono stato ancora benedetto col covid in due anni... Ma sto covid dov'è??



Vabbé.. La mia tipa ha fatto il Covid, io che le metto la lingua in bocca 1 giorno si e l'altro no, non l'ho fatto. Tra l'altro l'ha fatto da asintomatica, l'abbiamo scoperto col sierologico. Lei positiva io negativo.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sai qual è il vero problema? È proprio che nei supermercati, nei negozi, nei bar, nei pub etc. Ci sono i titolari ed i dipendenti a dirti di mettere la mascherina, se loro non vigilassero nessuno o quasi la metterebbe. E chiariamo che io sono più che favorevole ad abolire le mascherine ed ogni forma di restrizione. Io sono per il "chi vive, vive. Chi muore, muore." e amen. Bisogna dar voce alla selezione naturale, poche palle. Queste sono parole che dico dall'uscita del Covid, non da oggi o da ieri.
> 
> All'aria aperta invece chi controlla? Nessuno o quasi, infatti siamo in giro tutti senza mascherine, tranne le mamme davanti le scuole. Parlo ovviamente dove vivo io.
> 
> Inoltre aggiungo che il greenpass non me lo controlla nessuno da mesi.


Esatto e queste sono le boiate incoerenti dei governanti da 4 soldi che abbiamo. Noi che ci lamentiamo dell’incoerenza di certe cose, di tutte le bugie dette, veniamo presi per pazzi. Ma quello che tu dici è la realtà. Io a Milano non ho limiti, il grincazz non me lo controlla mai nessuno e i primi a non avere le mascherine sono gli esercenti


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevamo, anche tu mi pare no?


Io sicuro, tu non non lo so  
Ti ho visto un po’ preoccupato per questa “variante Nettuniana”


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sì dà la colpa alla gente, ma figurati. Alla fine è colpa nostra.
> 
> Io vivo in universo parallelo, amico, ti ringrazio della considerazione ma è inutile che parli con me. Sono convinto di essere ormai pazzo e allucinato, anzi se venite da me e mi ricoverate per salvarmi ve ne sono grato.
> 
> ...



Vivi in città? 
Io vivo in zona Valtellina/Lago di Como. Qua la gente è molto tranquilla, ma dalla prima ondata. 
Al lavoro non è mai venuto nessun esterno a controllarci e con la mia posizione ero io che dovevo controllare la febbre etc. Puoi capire come lo facevo. Era più una scusa per parlare con tutti i colleghi. 

Da noi non controllano più il greenpass, dicono che l'INPS o qualche altro ente fornisce già in automatico i dati. La febbre non la si misura più da 1 mese. La mascherina ormai la portano tutti sotto il mento e passato l'orario di giornata noi la togliamo direttamente. 

È chiaro che se si vive in realtà in cui controllano così tanto, si rischia di andar fuori di testa.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sicuro, tu non non lo so
> Ti ho visto un po’ preoccupato per questa “variante Nettuniana”



Mmmm... ho parlato di terrorismo piu volte oltre a farmi 2 domande sul perché fossero tutti preoccupati.

Disattento!


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vivi in città?
> Io vivo in zona Valtellina/Lago di Como. Qua la gente è molto tranquilla, ma dalla prima ondata.
> Al lavoro non è mai venuto nessun esterno a controllarci e con la mia posizione ero io che dovevo controllare la febbre etc. Puoi capire come lo facevo. Era più una scusa per parlare con tutti i colleghi.
> 
> ...



Beh, allora o mentono da me o da te. Oppure mente l'INPS.

Perché quelli che controllano affermano che non è possibile stabilire la data di scadenza del green-pass.

Quindi non possono sapere fino a quando è valido, lo possono fare solo in real-time giorno per giorno.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mmmm... ho parlato di terrorismo piu volte oltre a farmi 2 domande sul perché fossero tutti preoccupati.
> 
> Disattento!


Può essere..mi ricordo diversamente.
Come vedi il terrorismo si fa sulla base del nulla e poi non venirmi a dire che non c’è nulla di strano dietro. In meno di 24 ore hanno deciso tutto che sta variante era una tragedia, a partire da quella bestia subumama di von der leyen. E le borse sono pure crollate.
Imbarazzante


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, allora o mentono da me o da te. Oppure mente l'INPS.
> 
> Perché quelli che controllano affermano che non è possibile stabilire la data di scadenza del green-pass.
> 
> Quindi non possono sapere fino a quando è valido, lo possono fare solo in real-time giorno per giorno.



Boh. Non ne ho idea. So che dei miei amici che lavorano in altre fabbriche, hanno ancora tutti i normali controlli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


Te invece sai cosa devi fare non subito, ma subitissimo?
Lascio alla vostra immaginazione...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".



Altro da spedire a Guantanamo il prima possibile.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altro da spedire a Guantanamo il prima possibile.



Macché Guantanamo. Guantanamo mica esiste.

Ci sei stato? E allora portami le "prove".


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


Ma ancora con sta mascherina all'aperto??
L'hanno capito pure i pensionati analfabeti che non serve a nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


E qual'è l'utilità della mascherina all'aperto se non si è in mezzo a nessun assembramento? Quali sono i dati raccolti su questa nuova variante? Se sanno già che aggira i vaccini perché non lo dicono?


----------



## vota DC (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


Presumo voglia metterle a tutti i vaccinati. Nel frattempo gli amichetti del teatro possono avere capienza al 100% per fare spettacoli pro governo in luoghi chiusi che non vedono una finestra aperta da anni.


----------



## Dexter (28 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Macché Guantanamo. Guantanamo mica esiste.
> 
> Ci sei stato? E allora portami le "prove".


Cambi cateteri per 10 ore al giorno? No? Allora perché discuti di un'emergenza sanitaria? Non ne hai le competenze. W la scienza.


----------



## livestrong (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".


ne han prodotte talmente tante che evidentemente devono piazzarle in giro da qualche parte ste mascherine, mi pare ovvio


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A volte sono davvero d’accordo con te. Sei uno dei pochi che certe meccaniche le ha capite…
> A certi proprio certo cose non entrano nel cervello eh


io dissento fermamente dalla vostra idea per certe cose ma non per tutte.
io sono uno di scienza tra virgolette, nel senso che ho una cultura più scientifica che artistica o altro, sono ingegnere. quando sento prendere per il culo la scienza rimango allibito perchè grazie alla scienza stiamo facendo tante cose compreso scrivere su sti pc, la scienza è esatta. sono gli scienziati o pseudo tali che sbagliano.
se un politico va in tv a dire cavolate non è colpa della scienza, e una laurea o un nobel non conferisce lo status di infallibile o onesto a nessuno. quindi bisogna guardare solo ai numeri.
ok adesso mi dedico alla sofferenza settimanale (la partita). bye.


----------



## Devil man (28 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vabbé.. La mia tipa ha fatto il Covid, io che le metto la lingua in bocca 1 giorno si e l'altro no, non l'ho fatto. Tra l'altro l'ha fatto da asintomatica, l'abbiamo scoperto col sierologico. Lei positiva io negativo.


Era una fake Covid XD


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Era una fake Covid XD



Se se... Comunque volevo dire che le metto la lingua in bocca un giorno si e l'altro pure


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io dissento fermamente dalla vostra idea per certe cose ma non per tutte.
> io sono uno di scienza tra virgolette, nel senso che ho una cultura più scientifica che artistica o altro, sono ingegnere. quando sento prendere per il culo la scienza rimango allibito perchè grazie alla scienza stiamo facendo tante cose compreso scrivere su sti pc, la scienza è esatta. sono gli scienziati o pseudo tali che sbagliano.
> se un politico va in tv a dire cavolate non è colpa della scienza, e una laurea o un nobel non conferisce lo status di infallibile o onesto a nessuno. quindi bisogna guardare solo ai numeri.
> ok adesso mi dedico alla sofferenza settimanale (la partita). bye.


Capisco il tuo punto di vista, in parte condivido. Sappiamo che abbiamo divergenze di vedute su alcune cose. Ma su altre è impossibile non essere d’accordo e non rendersi conto di certe cose.
Sono figlio di medico, cresciuto nel rispetto e studio della scienza. Semplicemente da persone che ragiona con le proprie idee (io sono un umanista) mi rendo conto che la “scienza’’ in questo periodo baratta la dignità per la notorietà..
Mai la scienza è stata così approssimativa..


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista, in parte condivido. Sappiamo che abbiamo divergenze di vedute su alcune cose. Ma su altre è impossibile non essere d’accordo e non rendersi conto di certe cose.
> Sono figlio di medico, cresciuto nel rispetto e studio della scienza. Semplicemente da persone che ragiona con le proprie idee (io sono un umanista) mi rendo conto che la “scienza’’ in questo periodo baratta la dignità per la notorietà..
> Mai la scienza è stata così approssimativa..


ma non è la scienza, sono i suoi rappresentanti. son loro che fanno schifo.


----------



## sunburn (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se fosse così sarebbe anche il caso di smetterla di contare gli infetti giornalieri che è un dato che non ha senso e serve solo per manipolare le masse.


E poi chi li sente i complottisti? “Non contano più i contagi, cosa ci nascondono?!?”…


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non è la scienza, sono i suoi rappresentanti. son loro che fanno schifo.


Sicuramente, ma ci va di mezzo la scienza intera se o suoi rappresentanti sono questi.
La scienza questa volta sembra non capirci nulla…


----------



## hakaishin (28 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E poi chi li sente i complottisti? “Non contano più i contagi, cosa ci nascondono?!?”…


Guarda che contate i contagiati è una cosa ridicola che piace solo a quelli che sono ossessionati da sta pandemia eh…


----------



## kYMERA (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come annunciato in pompa magna da Repubblica, l'arrivo di Omicron in Italia fa paura. Speranza ai sindaci:"Subito l'obbligo di mascherina anche all'aperto".



Non capisco in che modo le mascherine all'aperto dovrebbero tutelare chi e cosa.
Posso capire magari in mega assembramenti, ma se io sto da solo che vogliono?


----------



## Andris (29 Novembre 2021)

*i sindaci concordano e attraverso ANCI danno al governo input di mascherine all'aperto in zona bianca dal 6 dicembre al 15 gennaio*


tgcom


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i sindaci concordano e attraverso ANCI danno al governo input di mascherine all'aperto in zona bianca dal 6 dicembre al 15 gennaio*
> 
> 
> tgcom


Una stronzata, detto in francese.

Non la metto nemmeno al chiuso da quando è iniziata la pandemia dove non necessario.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *i sindaci concordano e attraverso ANCI danno al governo input di mascherine all'aperto in zona bianca dal 6 dicembre al 15 gennaio*
> 
> 
> tgcom


Un recente studio avalla l'uso della mascherina all'aperto. E' un lavoro serio, parte dal presupposto che un colpo di tosse se ti piglia in faccia potrebbe trasmettere virus come il covid. 
Meditiamo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Un recente studio avalla l'uso della mascherina all'aperto. E' un lavoro serio, parte dal presupposto che un colpo di tosse se ti piglia in faccia potrebbe trasmettere virus come il covid.
> Meditiamo.



Ma non è tanto questo, anche se hai ragione.

Ma proprio il fatto che ormai siamo vaccinati no? 

Già prima era improbabile contagiarsi all' aperto, ora che siamo addirittura fuori pericolo di conseguenze estreme che senso ha?

Prendersi il covid all' aperto e finire in ospedale da vaccinati penso abbia una possibilità su 1.000.000 di realizzarsi.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non è tanto questo, anche se hai ragione.
> 
> Ma proprio il fatto che ormai siamo vaccinati no?
> 
> ...


Ma infatti ero sarcastico 

Lo studio tra l'altro non determina la bontà delle mascherine all'aperto, ma analizza come le incriminate goccioline di saliva si diffondono sotto varia forma, ad esempio con un colpo di tosse, parlando o semplicemente respirando.
Ciò che fa sorridere è che l'Agenzia nazionale stampa associata si sia sentita in dovere di riportare con un sottinteso monito all'utilizzo incondizionato delle mascherine (titolone di riferimento), una ricerca che in definitiva conclude asserendo che ne è fortemente consigliato l'uso in ambienti affollati e chiusi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> falso! non so da cosa lo deduci, ma è proprio il contrario, per ora.


Giusto, effettivamente ci sono meno ricoveri, ma le premesse erano tutt'altre, dopo 2/3 dosi far uscire voci di lockdown con più dell'85% della popolazione vaccinata é di fatto un fallimento su tutta la linea


----------

